# Wardian case



## Angel5Gigi (May 14, 2015)

Hi, all! I've been building a wardian case to hold all of my orchids, in hopes of providing them with a better environment to keep them happy and healthy. I dont have much humidity in my home, though the temperatures are rising in NYC, so I thought a wardian case should help.

Any suggestions are welcome! I don't know if I should have a humidifier in there with them, or outside and near, or if they are fine getting humidity simply by being in there. And it is at a window, so I believe they should get the indirect sunlight they need.

I can try to take a picture, if it helps. 

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## NYEric (May 15, 2015)

It depends on the orchids and how much airflow you can give them. i cooked a ton of pleuros in a closed tank so I would recommend something that you can keep cool and open.


----------



## Angel5Gigi (May 27, 2015)

Thank you for your response, NYEric . I have mostly Phals, and the plant of my one Paph. As of right now, the case has no doors yet, so they are still somewhat out in the open. Once I place the glass doors, I could open and close those, but did think of keeping them mostly closed. Should I open the glass doors for a large amount of time during the day, or perhaps get a small fan to place in there with them? I haven't placed any extra lighting so they are getting their light from the window that has blinds I adjust. I wanted the wardian case to keep them in closer proximity, and so they could keep and produce their humidity, since my apartment is dry and somewhat cool even during summer.


----------



## naoki (May 27, 2015)

Good RH makes orchid culture much easier. As Eric said, you should watch out for the direct sun (especially small enclosures).

For the humidity, if you can put a water tray at the bottom, you can get enough humidity (as long as the enclosure isn't too open). If you are not getting enough RH, angling the fan toward the tray can have a big effect.


----------



## Angel5Gigi (May 27, 2015)

Thank you, naoki . I will definitely be careful of direct sunlight, I have the blinds on the window to help me, and that window is in sort of a recess. I do worry about air flow and humidity for them, so adding water tray/s and a fan sound like good ideas. Thanks a ton. I currently have 2 small water trays under only 2 of the orchids, but I can add some then to the others, or get a larger tray to hold more. I should probably get an instrument to measure the humidity in there. What would be ideal RH for orchids that i should be shooting for?


----------



## NYEric (May 28, 2015)

Depends on the orchids.


----------

